

Changing your cultural armor is hard - jtolle
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2010/10/a-culture-of-poverty/64854/

======
ultrasaurus
Ta-nehisi Coates is one of the most interesting authors at the Atlantic (he's
also the first african-american editor there since Booker T Washington, if
memory serves). His childhood growing up with a mishmash of his half-siblings
and getting into fights contrasts so much with the standard upper-class
childhood that tends to get one into long-form journalism.

~~~
jtolle
Plus he's the only "mainstream" author I know of who regularly uses D&D/gaming
references while making "serious" points, which is awesome. I just love this:
"Inducing them, and those in between, to change class, to trade their plate
for robes, to trade the broad-sword for a spell-book, is the real work."

------
jtolle
There is no mention of programming or technology in the piece, but it struck
me as relevant anyway. I'm an engineer with one foot in the software world and
sometimes I have trouble shifting smoothly. And as a bonus, there is a great
D&D reference (all the way at the end).

